# Western show clothes



## mysnafflebit (Oct 30, 2008)

What do people wear for western shows? Does anyone have any pictures of their outfit? Also, does everyone have to wear cowboy hats, or can they wear helmets? Will wearing a helmet detract from your score?


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

you can wear a helmet or a cowboy hat and I don't think that it would take away from the score. But if you are below 15, I believe (at least in NY) you HAVE to wear a helmet.

Below are pictures of me during the western show to show what I wore.
I uploaded another picture of my BO during a show to show what she wore cause she wore something different.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

if you are showing locally I think a pair of jeans, boots, and a button down shirt will be fine, maybe a belt with a big buckle...and your helmet. Most places don't mind of you wear a helmet. Most people will try to match their saddle pad to their shirts... or at least wear a black saddle pad....

here's a couple pix of me...


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Jenny, I know I have said it before but I just LOVE that saddle pad on Ri-Ri!!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> Jenny, I know I have said it before but I just LOVE that saddle pad on Ri-Ri!!!


...Why... Thankyou! Just wait till you see my red one on him!


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

Here's a couple of mine. But for local shows, I would recommend a nice long sleeved shirt with a collar, pants (preferably black or dark blue), clean boots, a belt and buckle (that don't stand out), plus either your hat or helmet.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I like western because of the different clothes you can wear. Im lucky because my mom is really good at sewing and makes my outfits. I have posted a few different looks, in my avatar the rider has my outfit on as well. It was a hobby horse shirt but my mom re did the cuffs and collar to what I wanted. i just couldnt find the fabric any where. 

I wear a western hat not a helmet. I dont think the judges in the local shows really knock a person down. If you have a western hat though it should be in very good shape, spend the extra money each year to have it reshaped (if it needs it)

Another thing that I consider is making sure that the outfit doesnt clash with your horse. With my buckskins I have to be careful with the yellows, golds, and browns. The colors can clash with the horse. Pastels will wash the horse out as well so I dont ever wear tan chaps. When I owned Sadie (she was a really dark dun) I could wear browns and golds. 

Here are a few pics of what I have... I love crystals so most of the shirts are covered even though you cant really see them. For horsemanship classes I will tone the outfit down though, i dont want anything that will show movement:


----------



## PG'sGal4ever (Sep 25, 2008)

Heres some picture, will add more later

[/ATTACH]


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

look at berryfit.com and showtimeshowclothing.com there are also a lot of links to clothing places on pleasurehorse.com


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I hope no one minds me jumping in here, but I have a question...

I am an english rider. Now, I have a young green horse I am going to take to a show this weekend. Being young, I am taking it slow. We don't canter much yet. The only class this show offers at W/T for humans over 9 is WP W/J. So, that's what I'm entering her! Now, I'm only doing it as a schooling round, and doing it to get some experience for her. She is my future h/j horse. I have a cordura saddle and nylon bridle, my only western tack, so that will have to do! I'm wearing my black helmet, as I try to ALWAYS ride with a helmet. I know helmets are allowed 

But my dilemma: I have a nice black western shirt, somewhat fancy (no sequines or anything, but embroidered flowers) that I"d like to wear. And black paddock boots. No chaps as my only ones are half chaps  But I don't have black jeans? I have dark blue jeans or black courderoys. I do have a blue and a turquoise "western" shirts but only 3/4 sleeves. 

What do you think I should wear? Someone told me black shirt and blue jeans would be fine, but I just don't know... I always liked black shirts wtih black pants. THoughts?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I would go with the black shirt and blue jeans to break it up a bit. Do you have a cowboy hat? Where big sparkly jewelry, a great big pendant would be great and earings... I would find a big rhinestone type belt if you could... that should look fine...


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Here's Lizzy and me!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> I would go with the black shirt and blue jeans to break it up a bit. Do you have a cowboy hat? Where big sparkly jewelry, a great big pendant would be great and earings... I would find a big rhinestone type belt if you could... that should look fine...


Ok, the black shirt it is, thanks  I do have a hat but I wear a helmet when I ride, period. I may look a little silly in my english show helmet, but that's fine by me  
Thanks again!!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I wear my english helmet all the time. I only wear my cowboy hat in the showring. QH people rarely seem to wear helmets so I always look silly out there... don't care... safety first!


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

Even in local show I ware very fancey show shirts unless gameing for more bassic shirts theres rods.com


----------

